# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Test

## carrot

Είναι η ιστορια μιας νέας κοπέλας.
Στην κηδεία της μητέρας της βλέπει έναν νεαρό που δεν γνώριζε. Ήταν γοητευτικότατος, ο αντρας των ονείρων της.
Τον ερωτεύτηκε τρελλά.
Μερικές μέρες αργότερα η νεαρή κοπέλα σκότωσε την ίδια της την αδελφή...

Ερώτηση:
Πιο κίνητρο είχε να σκοτώσει την αδελφή της ?

__________________

Μπορείτε να σκεφτείτε την απάντηση?
Θα σας πω μετά γιατί ρωτάω...

----------


## carrie

To ξερω :p

----------


## carrot

> To ξερω :p


Εγώ ανησυχώ γιατι με έβγαλε ψυχοπαθή... αν και χωρίς να είμαι απόλυτα σίγουρος για την απάντηση αυτή πέρασε από το μυαλο μου... :(

----------


## carrie

χοχοχοχοχοχ :p

Μην τα παιρνεις και ολα τοις μετρητοις βρε! ;)

----------


## carrot

Έχεις κάνα πιο σοβαρό τεστ? :p

----------


## carrie

Mπα :p

Στο ιδιο κλιμα ειναι ενα αλλο κατσε να το βρω..

Ειστε σε μια ερημο...διαλεξτε οτι ζωο 8ελετε για συντροφια ακομη κ αν δεν ειναι κατοικιδια ζωα.

Ενω ειστε στην ερημο διευκρινιστε πως περπατατε...πορευεστε μαζι?ειστε πιο πισω απο ζωο?πιο μπροστα?

Ξαφνικα..ερχεται ανεμοστοβιλος προς το μερος σας....τι κανετε?κ εσεις κ το ζωο.

Στη συνεχεια ενω προσπερνατε αυτη την δοκιμασια ,βρισκεται εναν κυβο μπροστα σας.Ο κυβος αυτος ειναι δικο σου,μπορεισς να τον φτιαξεις στο μυαλο σου σε οτι μεγεθος θελεις κ απο οτι υλικο θελεις

Συνεχιζετε στην ερημο κ βλεπετε μποστα σας μια οαση,με νερο,δεντρα κτλ,τι κανετε?

Στην συνεχεια φευγετε απο την οαση με το ζωο που εχετε επιλεξει κ συνεχιζετε την πορεια σας,καπου στην μεση της ερημου διακρινετε ενα σπιτακι...μπαινετε μεσα,δεν υπαρχει κανεις,ουτε μεσα ουτε εξω ,ουτε πουθενα,αλλα παρολα αυτα το τραπεζι ειναι γεματο με φαγητα...τι κανετε?

Αφου φυγετε απο εκει στο δρομο σας συναντατε ενα καστρο...περιγραψτε το οπως εσεις το φανταζεστε,

Σε περιπτωση που εχει ταφρο,υπαρχει νερο μεσα?κ αν υπαρχει ειναι καθαρο νερο η βρωμικο?
κ' εφοσον υπαρχει νερο ψαρια υπαρχουν?οτιδηποτε ψαρι η αμφιβιο...απο χρυσοψαρα μεχρι καρχαριες η κορκοδειλους(ειναι σημαντικο να πειτε τι ειδη ζουν μεσα στο νερο)

----------


## carrot

Καμήλα
Πάνω απ'το ζώο
Το ζώο γονατίζει και κρύβομαι πίσω από την καμπούρα του
Κύβος μικρός για να μπορώ να τον μεταφέρω, από μαλακό υλικό
Πίνω νερό, πίνει και το ζώο νερό, κάνω και ένα μπάνιο, γεμίζω το παγούρι
Τρώω λίγο, δίνω και στο ζωο τροφή, παίρνω και λίγη τροφή μαζί μου για απόθεμα, τρώω και παίρνω όσο χρειάζεται
Για να είναι κοντά σε έρημο το φαντάζομαι σαν αρχαιο-ανατολίτικο κάστρο, με μυτερούς πύργους
Υπάρχει και είναι καθαρό
έχει μικρά ψάρια και σαλαμάνδρες

Αυτά σε πρώτη σκέψη

----------


## carrie

Λύση:

Το ζωακι που διαλεγουμε ειμαι κατα προτιμηση ο συντροφος που επι8υμουμε.

Παντα=δεν ειναι κατοικιδιο οποτε με την σχεση σου δεν θελεις να ειστε φιλοι αλλα να εχει ο καθενας τον ρολο κ την θεση του μεσα στην σχεση.

Γατα=ειναι κατοικιδιο,οποτε περα απο την συντροφικοτητα θελεις να ειστε φιλοι κ να μοιραζεστε τα παντα με τον ανθρωπο σου.

Καμηλα=δεν ειναι κατοικιδιο,αλλα ουτε κ αγριο ζωο.Γιατι πολυ απλα εχει ημερωθει .αυτο δειχνει πως θελεις μια σχεση αλλα υπο τις συνθηκες που εσυ θα επιβαλεις.με λιγα λογια να εχεις το πανω χερι.

Ο τροπος που πορευεστε ειναι αν πατε μπροστα πως νιωθετε ανωτερος της επιλογης της σχεσης σας,αν πατε πισω απο το ζωακι πως νιωθετε μικροι απεναντι στο ταιρι σας ,αν πατε διπλα διπλα υπαρχει μια ισορροπια μεταξυ σας,αν το περνετε αγκαλια μια υπερπροστατευτικη αλληλεγγυη κ εξαρτησηαπο μερους σας,αν το ιππευετε οπως κ να εχει θες το πανω χερι.

Ο ανεμοστροβιλος υποδηλωνει τα προβληματα πως κ με ποιον τροπο τα αντιμετωπιζετε,κ κατα ποσο σκεφτεστε το ταιρι σας.αν μενετε εκει...κ τα αντιμετωπιζετε η με οποιοδηποτε τροπο ψαχνετε διεξοδο.

Ο κυβος ειναι ο χαρακτηρας σας το υλικο που το φτιαξατε σημαινει κατα ποσο ευθραστοι(ευαισθητοι )ειστε σαν ανθρωποι,ισχυρογνωμων η μη.

π.χ.γυαλι-χαρτι-ξυλο-(ανικανοι τα υποστηριζετε παντα την αποψη σας γιατι παντα θα υπαρχει καποιος που θα σας αλλαζει γνωμη)

Το μεγεθος ειναι κατα ποσο μεγαλη ιδεα για τον εαυτο σας εχετε δλδ,κατα ποσο στις δυσκολες στιγμες ξερετε οτι μπορειτε να στηριχθειτε στα ποδια σας η θα χρειαστειτε την βοηθεια αλλου

π.χ.στατιστικα το μεγεθος ενος μεγαλου τραπεζιου ειναι αυτοι που δηλωσαν πως μερικες φορες πιστευουν πως δεν μπορουν να τα βγαλουν περα μονοι τους δλδ 50-50.οσοι εχουν μικροτερο μεγεθος ,μηπως θα επρεπε να πιστεψουν λιγακι περισσοτερο τις δυνατοτητες τους???

Η οαση ειναι οι σεξουαλικες απολαυσεις,κατα ποσο σκεφτεστε το ταιρι σας κ κατα ποσο το απολαυανετε

Το σπιτι ειναι κατα ποσο ειστε διακριτικοι με τους γυρω σας κ με τις σχεσεις σας,αν υπαρχει οριο σε καποια πραγματα η αν θεωρειτε πως οτι γινετε πρεπει να το ξερετε χωρις να σας ενδιαφερει ποσο στοιχιζει στον αλλον τα προσωπικα δεδομενα.

Το καστρο ειναι η προσωπικοτητα σας δλδ,οσο πιο ψηλο ειναι τοσο πιο δυσκολα αφηνεστε να σας μαθουν οι αλλοι,περιγραφοντας το καστρο περιγραφετε την προσωπικοτητα σας,για παραδειγμα,μια κοπελα ειχε περιγραψει ενα καστρο χωρις τοιχοι,αφηνετε δλδ να την μαθουν ευκολα οι αλλοι ..μεσα ηταν αδειο στοιχειωμενο-μαυρο,κ δεν μπορουσες να βγεις απο εκει κατι σαν λαβυρινθος,η κοπελα ειχε μανιοκαταθλιψη ,με δυο αποπειρες αυτοκτονιας.

Οσο για τον ταφρο...τα νερα αν ειναι καθαρα ξερετε τι θελετε απο την σεξουαλικη σας ζωη κ ειναι μια ηπια κ φυσιολογικη,με βρωμικο νερο ειστε μπερδεμενοι κ δεν ξερετε ακομη αν ο συντροφος σας σας καλυπτει με ενδεχομενο να πεσετε σε παραστρατημα.

Αν δεν υπαρχει ταφρος πολυ απλα δεν ειστε σιγουροι για το τι θελετε στην σεξουαλικη ζωη κ ειστε ακομη στο ψαξιμο,της μονιμης η της ελευθερης σχεσης.

----------


## carrie

Αμα σου πω τι ειχα απαντησει εγω.. αστα.. και ειχε πεσει μεσα το ατιμο το τεστ...!!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΚΟΤΩΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΗ ΤΗΣ?

----------


## carrie

Κατσε μην το αποκαλυψει ακομα, να δουμε αν υπαρχει κανενας αλλος που σκεφτεται ετσι εδω μεσα :P

----------


## carrot

> Αμα σου πω τι ειχα απαντησει εγω.. αστα.. και ειχε πεσει μεσα το ατιμο το τεστ...!!


Για πες τι απάντησες κι εσύ. έλα τώρα :p

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΗΤΑΝ Η ΜΑΝΙΑΚΗ ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΣΕΚΟΥΡΙ?

----------


## Densoulew

Καμήλα
Πάνω της
Κατεβαίνω από το ζώο ενώ συνεχίζω να έχω επαφή με αυτό,κλείνω τα μάτια και περιμένω μέχρι να τελειώσει
Κύβος συμπαγής από πλαστικό σχετικά μικρός σε μέγεθος...
Ξεδιψάμε και ξεκουραζόμαστε,όταν νιώθω έτοιμος συνεχίζω...
Πρώτα απ όλα βλέπω αν τα φαγητά δεν έχουν χαλάσει,τρώω μέχρι να χορτάσω και συνεχίζω...
Το κάστρο είναι μισογκρεμισμένο και καλυμμένο από άμμο....
Τάφρο δεν είδα πουθενά...

Επιβεβαιώνω κ εγώ με την σειρά μου οτί τα περισσότερα βγήκαν σωστά...

----------


## carrie

Αστα..
Το ζωο ηταν χρυσοψαρο μεσα σε γυαλα που το κουβαλαγα αγκαλια!! Μιλαμε για αλληλοεξαρτητικη σχεση που κανει ΜΠΑΜ!!!!!! Στην Οαση το πρωτο μου μελημα ηταν να αλλαξω το νερο στο χρυσοψαρο, (η φιλη μου που μου εκανε το τεστ ειχε ξεραθει απο τα γελια), και στο σπιτι να το ταισω!! Εγω δεν ημουν πουθενα :p Tιποτα, τα παντα για τον αλλον!! Οσο για το καστρο...... Ηταν ψευτικο!! ηταν μονο η προσοψη, οπως τα σκηνικα του Χολιγουντ (δεν υπαρχω πουθενα μιλαμε, ειμαι εδω και δεν ειμαι μαζι!), ουτε ταφρος υπηρχε!! Ο κυβος ομως ενταξει, ηταν μαρμαρινος λευκος καθισα και ξαποστασα!! ΕΙμαι σοβαρη περιπτωση :p

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΡΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΦΟΝΙΣΑ?

----------


## carrot

> Αστα..
> το καστρο...... Ηταν ψευτικο!! ηταν μονο η προσοψη, οπως τα σκηνικα του Χολιγουντ


Ενδιαφέρον...

----------


## carrot

> ΡΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ Η ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΦΟΝΙΣΑ?


Κορίτσι... είπαμε να μην το αποκαλύψουμε ακόμα.

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Χμ... μου ήρθαν 2 ιδέες στο μυαλό.
1) Η κοπέλα και η αδερφή της ήταν δίδυμες, ο νεαρός που δε γνώριζε ήταν το καινούριο αγόρι της αδερφής της, και την σκότωσε για να πάρει τη θέση της.
2) Ο νεαρός ήταν νεκροθάφτης ή δούλευε στο γραφείο κηδειών, και η κοπέλα ήθελε ευκαιρία να τον προσεγγίσει "επαγγελματικά" πρώτα για ξεκάρφωμα :P

----------


## deleted-member30-03

η κοπελα που σκοτωσε την αδερφη της, την γουσταρε κρυφα. 

το αλλο ειναι tl;tr και βαριεμαι.

----------


## Densoulew

Εντάξει παιδιά μην ανησυχείτε,δεν είστε ψυχοπαθείς....(το είχα κάνει πιο παλιά αυτό το τεστ)

----------


## rock

Εμενα αυτο που μου ηρθε μοιαζει με της Diss . Σκοτωσε την αδερφη της επειδη ηταν διδυμες και φοβηθηκε μηπως αρεσει αυτη σ' εκεινον LoL

----------


## Deep purple

Τη σκοτωσε για άσχετο λόγο, καμια σχέση με τον κούκλο νεαρό!

----------


## carrot

Απάντηση : Ήλπιζε, ο νεαρός να ξανά εμφανιστεί στην κηδεία.

Info: Εάν απαντήσατε σωστά στην ερώτηση, τότε σκέφτεστε σαν ψυχοπαθή.

(έτσι λέει...)

Έχει αυτά τα τεστ σε διάφορες σελίδες/ μπλόγκς κτλ.

----------


## carrot

και το υπόλοιπο...

TEST 2

Πάρτε το πολύ 10 δευτερόλεπτα για να το κάνετε, διαφορετικά δεν θα πετύχει.

Δείτε μετά την απάντηση πιο κάτω

Μετρήστε πόσα ‘F’ έχει στο παρακάτω κείμενο :

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE-

SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTIF-

IC STUDY COMBINED WITH THE

EXPERIENCE OF YEARS

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Μην πάτε παρακάτω εάν δεν έχετε τελειώσει το μέτρημα

ΟΚ?

Απάντηση : Πόσα? Τρία?

Λάθος, έξι υπάρχουν – Χωρίς πλάκα!

Δείτε πιο πάνω και μετρήστε τα!

Η απάντηση είναι πιο κάτω…

Το μυαλό δεν μπορεί να επεξεργαστεί το ‘OF’.

Φοβερό ε;

Όποιος μέτρησε έξι με την μία είναι ιδιοφυία, τέσσερα η πέντε είναι σπάνιο, τρία είναι φυσιολογικός.. Λιγότερο από τρία αλλάζουμε γυαλιά!

TEST 3

Το παρακάτω τέστ είναι εντυπωσιακό. Παρακαλώ δώστε του σημασία, δεν θέλει χρόνο.

Αναρωτηθήκατε πότε εάν το μυαλό σας είναι φυσιολογικό η εάν είναι διαφορετικό;

Λοιπόν κάντε σοβαρά την άσκηση συλλογισμού και βρείτε την απάντηση.

Ακολουθήστε τις οδηγίες και απαντήστε στις ερωτήσεις μία, μία, όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορείτε

και χωρίς να πάτε στην επόμενη εάν δεν έχετε απαντήσει πρώτα στην προηγούμενη.

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γράφετε τις απαντήσεις σας.

Θα εκπλαγείτε με το αποτέλεσμα, είναι σίγουρο.

Πόσο κάνουν;

15+6

3+56

89+2

12+53

75+26

25+52

63+32

ε ναι , είναι πιο δύσκολοι οι υπολογισμοί αλλά είναι πραγματική άσκηση!

Κουράγιο λοιπόν

123+5

ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ!!! ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΩΜΑ!

Κατεβείτε πιο κάτω.

Σκεφτήκατε ένα «σφυρί κόκκινο» έτσι δεν είναι?

Εάν όχι ανήκετε στο 2% του πληθυσμού που το μυαλό είναι αρκετά

διαφορετικό και σκέφτεται κάτι άλλο.

98% του πληθυσμού απαντούν ‘σφυρί κόκκινο’ σε αυτή την άσκηση, φοβερό ε?

TEST 4

Test του δεξιού ποδιού

Δοκιμάστε το, δεν θα το πιστεύετε.. Θα προσπαθείτε συνέχεια να το πετύχετε

αλλά δεν θα τα καταφέρετε.

1.-Λοιπόν όπως κάθεστε στο γραφείο σας, σηκώστε το δεξί πόδι από το πάτωμα

Και κάντε κύκλους δεξιούς όπως τους δείχτες ενός ρολογιού.

2.-Ενώ κάνετε τους κύκλους με το δεξί πόδι (στην φορά των δειχτών ενός ρολογιού),

γράψτε τον αριθμό 6 στον αέρα με το δεξί χέρι σας.

Το πόδι σας τότε θα αλλάξει κατεύθυνση.

3.-Πάθατε πλάκα ε; Δεν μπορείτε να το κουμαντάρετε!

TEST 5

Test του γουρουνιού

Έχει πλάκα!

Πάρε ένα λευκό χαρτί και ζωγράφισε ένα γουρούνι.

Μην κατεβαίνεις πιο κάτω πριν το ζωγραφίσεις!

Μην κλέβεις!

Ζωγράφισε!

Εντάξει; Τέλειωσες;

Το γουρούνι χρησιμοποιείτε για τεστ προσωπικότητας

Εάν το έχεις ζωγραφίσει:

* Στο πάνω μέρος της σελίδας: είσαι θετικός και αισιόδοξος.

* Προς το κέντρο: είσαι ρεαλιστής.

* Προς το κάτω μέρος της σελίδας: είσαι απαισιόδοξος και λίγο αρνητικός.

* Εάν κοιτάζει προς τα ‘αριστερά : πιστεύεις στην παράδοση, είσαι φιλικός και θυμάσαι εύκολα ημερομηνίες:

Εορτές, επετείους,…

* Εάν κοιτάζει προς τα δεξιά: είσαι καινοτόμος, δραστήριος αλλά δεν έχεις την αίσθηση τις οικογένειας

και δεν δίνεις σημασία στις ημερομηνίες.

* Εάν κοιτάζει προς εσένα: είσαι ευθύς, χαίρεσαι να κάνεις τον δικηγόρο του διαβόλου και

δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να αντιμετωπίσεις καταστάσεις.

* Εάν έχεις προσθέσει λεπτομέρειες : είσαι αναλυτικός, υπομονετικός και δύσπιστος.

* Εάν δεν έχει πολλές λεπτομέρειες: είσαι συναισθηματικός , αφελής, δεν είσαι μεθοδικός και

παίρνεις ρίσκα.

* Εάν ζωγράφισες λιγότερα από 4 πόδια: είσαι διστακτικός η, ζεις μία περίοδο

μεγάλων αλλαγών στην ζωή σου.

* Εάν ζωγράφισες 4 πόδια: είσαι σίγουρος, επίμονος και στέκεσαι στις ιδέες σου.

* Εάν ζωγράφισες περισσότερα από 4 πόδια: είσαι ηλίθιος.

*Το μέγεθος των αυτιών δείχνει την ικανότητα να ακούς τους άλλους:

Όσο μεγαλύτερα τόσο το καλύτερο.

*Το μάκρος της ουράς: δείχνει την ποιότητα των σεξουαλικών σχέσεων.

Γι ‘άλλη μια φορά όσο είναι πιο μακριά τόσο το καλύτερο !!!!!!

OK , Ποιος ξέχασε να ζωγραφίσει την ουρά?????.

Όχι, όχι δεν μπορείτε να ξανά κάνετε το τεστ…

----------


## carrie

μετρησα 4 φι! :p

αλλα το σφυρι ηταν κοκκινο! :p

----------


## carrot

Εγώ τρία στο δεύτερο τεστ
Στο τρίτο σκέφτηκα κατσαβίδι κόκκινο
Στο τέταρτο έγινε αυτό που έλεγε το τεστ
Στο πέμπτο λολ....πολύ ανάλυση

----------


## carrie

εμενα στο τεταρτο το ποδι μου συνεχιζει να γυριζει προς την ιδια κατευθυνση.

Και ολα κι ολα, το γουρουνι μου εχει 4 ποδια και μια χαρα ουρα!!! :p

----------


## Gypsy Cello

insect μαζί σου στο τεστ με την κοπέλα σκέφτηκα το ίδιο. Ν' ανησυχήσω; σοβαρά το λέω. Αν ο σύντροφος είναι λιοντάρι και πορευόμαστε μαζί και ο κύβος από φελιζόλ και μεγάλος την έχω βαμμένη;

----------


## RainAndWind

Meercat το ζώο σύντροφος. Σουρικάτα.
Αλλά ρε κάρι θέλω κι ένα φίδι. άσε μεεε να πάρω και το φίδιιι. Το παίρνω(νωρίς νωρίς αλλάζω τους κανόνες λολ)
Βαδίζουμε μαζί, δίπλα δίπλα, στη μέση εγώ και από τη μία η σουρικάτα από την άλλη το φίδι.
Όταν βλέπω τον ανεμοστρόφιλο, που είναι αμμοθύελλα γιατί βρισκόμαστε στην έρημο, γέρνω πάνω από τα ζώα, με το κορμί μου σχηματίζω μια καμπύλη
και τα κρύβω μέχρι να περάσει η θύελλα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει σημασία αλλά το φίδι είναι πλεγμένο στο ένα μου χέρι μέχρι τον ώμο. Εκεί θέλει να κάθεται.:P
Ο κύβος είναι από χλωρά κλαριά, σφιχτοπλεγμένα, με πράσινα ακόμη φύλλα. Κισσός ή κάτι άλλο αναρριχόμενο.
Μπαίνω στη όαση, πάω τα ζώα να πιούνε νερό, πίνω κι εγώ και μετά ξεκουραζόμαστε κάτω από τη σκιά ενός δέντρου. Δροσερή, πυκνή σκιά.
Στο τραπέζι κάθομαι και τρώω και ταίζω και τα ζώα. Το φίδι απλώνεται σε μια καρέκλα, ενώ η σουρικάτα του πετάει ρώγες σταφυλιών.
Το κάστρο είναι παλιό, ήσυχο, με βρύα στους εξωτερικούς πέτρινους τοίχους, με αψίδες και πυργίσκους, με κελάρια γεμάτα παλιό ώριμο κρασί σε μπουκάλια σκονισμένα, και κάτι κεφάλια τυρί ΝΑ με το συμπάθειο,λολ
Τα πάνω δώματα είναι φωτεινά, ησυχία, πουθενά πλούτος, μόνο τα απαραίτητα.
Τάφρο έχει. Γεμάτη λίγο θολό νερό, με νούφαρα, βατράχια, καλαμιές, πάπυρους, χρυσόψαρα και νεροχελώνες.

#τώρα φοβάμαι να δω τα αποτελέσματα, χαχααα

----------


## RainAndWind

Κάρι, με το χρυσόψαρο και τη γυάλα πέθανα ρε συ χαχααααα
Στου ίνσεκτ το τεστ, η μια αδερφή που σκότωσε την άλλη, δεν τη σκότωσε ούτε σε καβγά, ούτε σε αντιζηλία. Της το είχε ζητήσει η ίδια, γιατί είχε φάει μανιτάρια δηλητηριώδη, υπέφερε και δεν υπήρχε κοντά ούτε γιατρικό, ούτε κανένας άλλος τρόπος να σωθεί. Η καθεμιά τους θα έκανε το ίδιο για την άλλη, γιατί αγαπιούνται.

Πάω να δω και αυτά τα χαίρια μου, λολζ

Έκανα και τα αριθμητικά.
Κάβουρας το εργαλείο. Μπλε.
Το πόδι άλλαξε. Όντως! Λολ, θα το ξανακάνω. Ω ρε και να μπει κανένας την ώρα που γυρνάω το πόδι και γράφω στον αέρα. Ίνσεκτ, το νου σου, όποιος μπει σε κάρφωσα. Ο ίνσεκτ μου τόπε να το κάνω, χαχαα
Τι γίνεται τώρα με το γουρούνι? Να διω.

Φιου, τη γλύτωσα. Το γουρούνι είχε μεγάλη στριφογυριστή ουρά, μεγάλα αυτιά, αλλά τα έκανα τρίγωνα, χαχα,κοίταγε εμένα και γέλαγε! Είχε τέσσερα πόδια, και μια χοντρή μύτη. Τώρα που το ξανακοιτάω μάλλον θυμίζει καροτσάκι παρά γουρούνι. Αλλά το έκανα κάτω αριστερά στη σελίδα, δε μετράει, δεν είχα άλλο χώρο. γκρ

Βάλτε κι άλλα τέστια, μου αρέσουνε.:)

----------


## RainAndWind

Πήρα δύο ζώα, είμαι καταδικασμένη να έχω πάντα δυο συντρόφους. Τώρα θα μπει η κάρι να μου πει πως δεν αρκούμαι στον ένα και είμαι αμφιταλαντευόμενη και εγωίστρια. λολ

----------


## carrie

Tι να σου πω με τους δυο συντροφους, δεν νομιζω να ειναι θεμα αμφιταλαντευσης και εγωισμου, ειναι μαλλον που δε σου φτανει μονο ενας να νταντευεις και να προσεχεις!! :p

----------


## carrie

Είστε σε μια έρημο.. Περιπλανιέστε αρκετές μέρες και βρίσκεται στην άμμο ένα ξίφος. Πως είναι? Είναι πολύτιμο? Και τι θα το κάνετε? Θα το πάρετε μαζί σας? Αν ναι γιατί? ( για προστασία.. επειδή είναι αξίας κ.λ.π.)
· Προχωράτε στην έρημο.. Βρίσκετε αυτή την φορά ένα ποτήρι. Τι έχει μέσα? τι το κάνετε? το παίρνετε μαζί σας?
· Συνεχίζετε το ταξίδι και βρίσκετε ένα κουτί. Περιγράψτε το.. Τι έχει μέσα ?
· Υστερα βλέπετε μπροστά σας σε μια σκάλα. Από τι υλικό είναι? Αν είχατε την δυνατότητα ανεβαίνοντας τα σκαλιά της να οδηγηθείτε κάπου που θα ήταν αυτό? Νοιώθετε ασφάλεια όταν ανεβαίνετε ή έχετε αμφιβολίες για την σιγουριά που σας προσφέρει?
· Έπειτα βρίσκετε ένα άλογο.. Πως είναι το άλογο? τι χρώμα? Τι συναίσθημα σας βγάζει? Το παίρνετε μαζί σας;

· Μετά από πολλή κούραση φτάνετε σε μια όαση. Πως είναι η όαση?τι κάνετε εκεί? Πίνετε νερό? Ξεκουράζεστε? Τι συναίσθημα νοιώθετε τώρα?
· Τέλος φτάνετε σε ένα τοίχο/φράχτη. Πως είναι ο τοίχος/φράχτης? Θα σκραφαλώσετε ή θα αναζητήσετε άλλη διέξοδο?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Λοιπόν...
το ξίφος είναι αστραφτερό και έχει πάνω πολύτιμες πέτρες. Είναι παραμυθένιο ξίφος. Ναι, θα το πάρω μαζί μου.
Το ποτήρι έχει μέσα κρύο νερό. Το πίνω.
Το κουτί είναι ασορτί με το ξίφος, έχει πάνω πολύτιμες πέτρες χρωματιστές και μέσα έχει βιβλίο ευχών. Κάνω τρεις και εύχομαι να πραγματοποιηθούν, (δεν στις λέω, είναι μυστικό).
Η σκάλα είναι ίνοξ και ανεβαίνω μέχρι να δω που θα φτάσιε. Έχω λίγη υψοφοβία, αλλά δεν θα κοιτάζω κάτω και θα τα καταφέρω. 
Το άλογο είναι φυσικά κάτασπρο. Ανεβαίνω πάνω του και συνεχίζω το δρόμο μου.
Η όαση είναι όπως όλες οι οάσεις. Καταπράσινη με νερά καθαρά και φυσικά, εγώ το άλογο, το σπαθί μου και το κουτί μου ξεκουραζόμαστε, (μόνο ένας άντρας λείπει δηλαδή από το όνειρο).
Α, στο φράχτη θα αναζητήσω άλλη διέξοδο, αλλά αν δεν βρω θα βάλω το άλογο μου να τον πηδήξει, (είναι μαγεμένο άλογο).

----------


## carrie

θεοφανια πολυ ενδιαφεροντα!! Ειδικα το κουτι ασορτι με το ξιφος και το μαγικο αλογο!!

λοιπον εμενα ειναι λιγο χαλια..

ΤΟ ξιφος ειναι πολυ ομροφο μεγαλης αξιας, μοιαζει για αντικα αλλα υπεροχα διατηρημενη, φαινεται να εχει δωσει πολλες μαχες και να ειναι μεγαλης συναισθηματικης και υλικης αξιας..
Το ποτηρι ειναι βρωμικο αδειο μισοθαμμενο στην αμμο.
Το κουτι ειναι πολυχρωμο δερματινο σαν πατσγουορκ, τετραγωνο, αδειο μεσα.
Η σκαλα ειναι ανεμοσκαλα και κρεμεται απο εναν κοκοφοινικα. Σταθερη ειναι, αν ανεβω θα φαω καρυδες.
Το αλογο ειναι βρωμικο, αγριεμενο, αρρωστο και το φοβαμαι.
Η οαση ειναι μια καλη οαση, φτανω εξαντλημενη, και νιωθω να πεθαινω..
Ο τοιχος ειναι σαν περγκολα στο υψος μου, περισσοτερο διακοσμητικος, παω γυρω γυρω πολυ ευκολα.

----------


## Ακροβατης

To ξιφος ειναι πολυτιμο και μεγαλης αξιας αλλα κανει καλα και τη δουλεια του,ειναι δηλαδη γερο.το παιρνω μαζι για προστασια βασικα .
Το ποτηρι εχει μεσα νερο,το παιρνω και αυτο γιατι ειμαι στην ηρεμο και δεν μπορω να ζησω χωρις νερο.
Το κουτι θα θελα να εχει μεσα τροφιμα για να μπορεσω να ζησω επισης γιατι μονο με νερο μετα απο μερες θα πεθαινα.
Η σκαλα ειναι αλουμινιου,θα ηθελα να οδηγηθω σε μια πολη με πολλους ανθρωπους και ασφαλεια,οχι δεν θα ενιωθα ασφαλεια οταν την ανεβαινα.

Το αλογο ασπρο,νιωθω απεριοριστη χαρα οταν το βλεπω και φυσικα το παιρνω μαζι μου.
Οαση με καταρακτες,τρεχουμενα νερα,πολυ πρασινο,δροσια,αλλα και με καποιους αλλους ανθρωπους για παρεα.Πινω νερο μαζι τους και ξεκουραζομαστε ειναι και εκεινοι κουρασμενοι.Νιωθω ομορφα εκει ,μια γαληνη.
Ο φραχτης ξυλινος ,ψηλος και θα τον σκαρφαλωνα.

----------


## carrie

Το σπαθί συμβολίζει τον πατέρα σας. Την σχέση σας μαζί του.. Δείχνει αν νοιώθετε σιγουριά μαζί του ή φόβο.. Όσοι το παίρνετε θα πει ότι κουβαλάτε κάτι από τον πατέρα σας μαζί σας είτε είναι οι συμβουλές του είτε οι αναμνήσεις..



-Το ποτήρι είναι η μανα σας και η σχέση μαζί της.. Αν απαντήσατε ότι έχει μεσα υγρό έχετε καλή σχέση.. Όσοι πίνετετο υγρό και αφήνετε το ποτήρι θα πει πως πήρατε ότι ήταν να πάρετε από τη μάνα σας και είσαστε περισσότερο ανεξάρτητοι.. Όσοι το παίρνετε μαζί σας κουβαλάτε κάτι από τη μάνα σας μαζί ενώ όσοι το παρατάτε δεν έχετε τίποτα από αυτή και είστε τελείως ανεξάρτητοι.



-Το κουτί είστε εσείς.. Τα συναισθήματα σας, η σκέψεις και η αυτοεκτίμηση σας..



-Η σκάλα είναι οι φίλοι σας. Αν σας πηγαίνει σε μέρη με κόσμο έχετε πολλούς φίλους αν σας πηγαίνει σε μοναχικό μερος είστε περισσότερο μοναχικοί. αν την παίρνετε μαζί σας για περίπτωση ανάγκης έχετε φίλους για τις δύσκολες στιγμές. Επίσης φένεται η σιγουριά που νοιώθετε για τις φιλίες σας ή οι ανασφάλειες σας..



-Το άλογο είναι ο σύντροφός σας. Αν είναι λευκό δείχνει ρομαντισμό ενώ αν είναι μαύρο δείχνει πάθος. Δείχνει επίσης τα χαρακτηριστικά που πιστεύετε ότι έχει ο συντροφος σας ή που θα θέλατε να έχει.



-Η όαση είναι η μελλοντική σας ζωή. Πως την οραματίζεστε και τι προσδοκάτε. Επίσης το συναίσθημα που θα θέλατε να νοιώσετε ως αποτέλεσμα των προσπαθειων σας..



-Ο τοίχος συμβολίζει τα εμπόδια που θα βρείτε στην πορεία σας και τον τρόπο που θα τα ξεπεράσετε. Επίσης το πόσο προσπαθείτε να βρείτε λύση ως το τέλος ή το αν παραιτείστε ευκολα..

Οι ερμηνείες είναι «ανοιχτές» και μπορούν να

αποκτήσουν μεγαλύτερο βάθος αν τις ερμηνεύσετε

με βάση τα βιώματα και τον χαρακτήρα σας..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Το σπαθί συμβολίζει τον πατέρα σας. Την σχέση σας μαζί του.. Δείχνει αν νοιώθετε σιγουριά μαζί του ή φόβο.. Όσοι το παίρνετε θα πει ότι κουβαλάτε κάτι από τον πατέρα σας μαζί σας είτε είναι οι συμβουλές του είτε οι αναμνήσεις..
> 
> 
> *μέσα!*
> 
> 
> -Το ποτήρι είναι η μανα σας και η σχέση μαζί της.. Αν απαντήσατε ότι έχει μεσα υγρό έχετε καλή σχέση.. Όσοι πίνετετο υγρό και αφήνετε το ποτήρι θα πει πως πήρατε ότι ήταν να πάρετε από τη μάνα σας και είσαστε περισσότερο ανεξάρτητοι.. Όσοι το παίρνετε μαζί σας κουβαλάτε κάτι από τη μάνα σας μαζί ενώ όσοι το παρατάτε δεν έχετε τίποτα από αυτή και είστε τελείως ανεξάρτητοι.
> 
> 
> ...



ωραίο τεστ κάρι...θα βάλω και γω ένα...:)

----------


## Θεοφανία

Πέστε τρία ζώα που σας αρέσουν και ποια είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά που αγαπάτε πάνω τους.

Πχ,

1) Σκύλος, (γιατί είναι συντρφικός, πιστός...κλ κλπ)

Μετά

Τι σχέση έχετε με τη θάλασσα?
Μπαίνετε βαθιά?
Κάνετε δραστηριότητες? Ταξιδεύετε? Ψαρεύετε? Την ατενίζετε? Τη φοβάστε?

Ποια είναι η σχέση σας με τον καφέ?

Βρίσκεστε μπροστά σε ένα τοίχο πολύ ψηλό. τι νιώθετε?

----------


## Ακροβατης

και εμενα ολα μεσα μου πεσανε αλλα αν εχω και αλλα εμποδια ψηλα στη ζωη μου ετσι οπως περιεγραψα το φραχτη καλ μου υπομονη:d

βεβαια λεω σκαρφαλωνω οποτε κατι γινεται:)

----------


## Ακροβατης

Σκυλος-πιστος ,ευαισθητος με διαισθηση
Γατα-ανεξαρτητη και αγρια
Αλογο-ελευθερο και με θαρρος

Λατρευω τη θαλασσα και παω εκει που δεν παταω για κολυμπι
Κανω βουτιες μεσα συνεχομενες και κολυμπαω γρηγορα,δεν τη φοβαμαι καθολου

Η σχεση μου με τον καφε ειναι σχεση εξαρτησης δεν μπορω να ξυπνησω χωρις καφε

Νιωθω δεος,τον θαυμαζω ,τον κοιταω αλλα θελω να το πηδηξω

----------


## carrie

αλογο (ομορφο, περηφανο, δυνατο, καλο)
κουνελακι (ομορφουλικο, γλυκουλικο, εχει μουστακια στη μυτη του που σε γαργαλανε οταν το ταιζεις, ειναι απαλο ζουληχτο και σου ερχεται να το φας (οχι στιφαδο))
παπακι (γιατι οταν κουνανε την ουρα τους πεθαινω!!!!!)

Την λατρευω, μπαινω βαθεια ναι, (εκτος κι αν ηνουν σε κανεναν ωκεανο με καρχαριες οποτε απαπαπα). Παιζω ρακετες και βολευ μες στη θαλασσα :p Scuba δε θα εκανα ποτε, δε μαρεσει η ιδεα να ειμαι στον πατο με φυκια τριγυρω και σκοταδι!

Καφε πινω σπανια γιατι σπανια τον πεθυμαω, αν και εχει ωραια γευση, με πειραζει και στα νευρα, και τις περισσοτερες φορες θα τον παραγγειλω ντεκαφεινε, η φραπε με παγωτο το καλοκαιρακι.

Για τον τοιχο: Τι καθεται και χτιζει ο ανθρωπος.. Δε μου αρεσει. Αντιαισθητικος. Απορριπτεται.

----------


## Karol

Καλα αυτο με το νεκροταφειο και την αδερφη ειναι φοβερο...Να σας πω και εγω ενα γριφο??? :) :D ''2 μπαμπαδες κ 2 γιοι πανε για ψαρεμα..πιανουν ολοι απο ενα ψαρι...Γυριζουν πισω με τρια!!''

----------


## carrie

Παππους-μπαμπας-γιος, 3 ατομα, 2 μπαμπαδες και 2 γιοι :p ευκολο!

----------


## Karol

Ωραια παει αυτο...!! ''Ητανε ενας πατερας και το παιδι του στο αυτοκινητο και ειχαν ενα ατυχημα...ο Μπαμπας πεφτει σε κωμμα και παει κατευθειαν στην ενταντικη και το παιδι στο Παιδων να κανει εγχειρηση στο ποδι του. Ο γιατρος ομως δεν μπορει να εγχειρησει το παιδι διοτι ειναι το παιδι του''

----------


## Karol

3 φιλοι κανόνισαν ένα ταξιδάκι με φουσκωτό.Στην πορεία όμως το φουσκωτό έπαθε βλάβη κι έτσι οι 3 της υπόθεσης ναυάγησα σε ενα νησι..Στην αρχη βρισκανε και οι 3 φαι και ετρωγαν...Μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ξέμειναν απο φαγητο και ο ενας απο τους 3 δεν αντεξε και πεθανε..!! Ετσι έμειναν οι 2 τους... Ο ενας απο του 2 αποφασισε αυτος να βρισκει φαγητο και να σκοτωνει γλαρους για να τρωνε γλαρροσουπα..Εν τέλει τα κατάφεραν να επιβιώσουν και να επιστρέψουν στον πολιτισμό...Ύστερα απο πολλα χρονια αυτος ο οποιος ηταν υπευθυνος για την ευρεση τροφης στο νησι , στελνει ενα γραμμα στον φιλο του και του λεει , να πανε σε ενα εστιατοριο να φανε γλαροσουπα για να θυμηθουνε τα παλιά...! Ετσι και εγινε, την επομενη βρεθηκανε και παραγγειλανε γλαρροσουπα..Μολις ομως αυτος που ελαβε το γραμμα, δοκιμασε, εβγαλε ενα πιστολι και σκοτωσε τον φιλο του!

----------


## carrie

με τη γλαροσουπα το ξερω. στο αλλο ο γιατρος ειναι η μανα του παιδιου που παει να δει τον πατερα; Η ο πατερας που ειναι ομως σε κωμα στο αλλο νοσοκομειο;

----------


## Θεοφανία

> 3 φιλοι κανόνισαν ένα ταξιδάκι με φουσκωτό.Στην πορεία όμως το φουσκωτό έπαθε βλάβη κι έτσι οι 3 της υπόθεσης ναυάγησα σε ενα νησι..Στην αρχη βρισκανε και οι 3 φαι και ετρωγαν...Μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα ξέμειναν απο φαγητο και ο ενας απο τους 3 δεν αντεξε και πεθανε..!! Ετσι έμειναν οι 2 τους... Ο ενας απο του 2 αποφασισε αυτος να βρισκει φαγητο και να σκοτωνει γλαρους για να τρωνε γλαρροσουπα..Εν τέλει τα κατάφεραν να επιβιώσουν και να επιστρέψουν στον πολιτισμό...Ύστερα απο πολλα χρονια αυτος ο οποιος ηταν υπευθυνος για την ευρεση τροφης στο νησι , στελνει ενα γραμμα στον φιλο του και του λεει , να πανε σε ενα εστιατοριο να φανε γλαροσουπα για να θυμηθουνε τα παλιά...! Ετσι και εγινε, την επομενη βρεθηκανε και παραγγειλανε γλαρροσουπα..Μολις ομως αυτος που ελαβε το γραμμα, δοκιμασε, εβγαλε ενα πιστολι και σκοτωσε τον φιλο του!



γιατι?????????????????????????

----------


## Karol

ρε πως τα βρισκεις ολαααα!!!! hahahah :P Ακου ενα last... ''Ειναι ενας ανθρωπος εγγλωβισμενος σε ενα δωματιο χωρις πορτα και παραθυρα, που γεμιζει συνεχεια νερο απο την βρυση...Δεν υπαρχει καμια διεξοδος , οποτε κινδυνευει να πνιγει...! Το μονο που εχει ειναι ενα Καρπουζι, μια σκαλα, και ενα σκοινι...Πως θα σωθει ??''

----------


## Karol

> γιατι?????????????????????????


Γιατι η γλαρροσουπα που έφαγε στο εστιατοριο δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με την γλαρροσουπα που του εφτιαχνε ο αλλος στο νησι..Οποτε καταλαβε πως μαγειρευε τον φιλο τους και ετσι τον σκοτωσε!!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν ειναι εγγλωβισμενος,αν ηταν θα ηταν εγκλοβισμενος

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Γιατι η γλαρροσουπα που έφαγε στο εστιατοριο δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με την γλαρροσουπα που του εφτιαχνε ο αλλος στο νησι..Οποτε καταλαβε πως μαγειρευε τον φιλο τους και ετσι τον σκοτωσε!!!


πω πω!!!! αυτό παρά ήταν κοπελιά!!

Μου θύμισες μια ταινία, (αληθινή ιστορία), που όσοι δεν σκοτώθηκαν από την πτώση αεροπλάνου, έτρωγαν τους σκοτωμένους για να επιζήσουν...μπρρρρρρ.....

----------


## Karol

> δεν ειναι εγγλωβισμενος,αν ηταν θα ηταν εγκλοβισμενος


οχι...ειναι εγκλωβισμενος στο δωματιο..!! Ξαναδιαβασε το προσεχτικα !!!

----------


## Ακροβατης

δεν υπαρχει εγλωβισμενος:p

----------


## Ακροβατης

NOMIZE OTI EINAI:p

----------


## Ακροβατης

E δεν θα σωθει γιατι πνιγηκε σε μια κουταλια νερο .

----------


## Karol

> E δεν θα σωθει γιατι πνιγηκε σε μια κουταλια νερο .


πολυ απλα θα κλεισει την βρυση και ετσι θα σωθει :P

----------


## Ακροβατης

χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Θεοφανία

έλεος κάρολ!!!! και γω σκεφτόμουν το καρπούζι...:ρρρρρ

----------


## Ακροβατης

ο γιατρος ειναι ο μπαμπας του παιδιου αλλα το ξεχασε?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Απάντηση : Ήλπιζε, ο νεαρός να ξανά εμφανιστεί στην κηδεία.
> 
> Info: Εάν απαντήσατε σωστά στην ερώτηση, τότε σκέφτεστε σαν ψυχοπαθή.
> 
> (έτσι λέει...)
> 
> Έχει αυτά τα τεστ σε διάφορες σελίδες/ μπλόγκς κτλ.


λολ το χω ξανακανει το τεστ πριν 2 χρονια κ το πρωτο που σκεφτηκα ηταν ακριβως αυτο!!!! 
ενταξει, αν απαντησετε σωστα στην ερωτηση σκεφτεστε σαν ψυχοπαθη, τα παραλεειιιιιιι........ :P

----------


## Lacrymosa

Βαζω ενα κι εγω... (θα βαλω κι αλλο αργοτερα...)



Tο test αυτό εφάρμοζε μια Βέλγικη εταιρεία προκειμένου 
να προβεί σε προσλήψεις. Όταν διέρευσε, απαγορευτηκε η 
χρήση του, επειδή φωτογράφιζε ακριβώς το χαρακτήρα 
κάθε υποψηφίου (προσωπικά δεδομένα!!!!) 

Διαβάστε την παρακάτω ιστορία και απαντήστε στην 
ερώτηση όσο πιο αυθόρμητα και γρήγορα μπορείτε. 

Λοιπον, ειναι δυο νησια γειτονικα...στο ενα ζει ενας 
αγριος (βάρβαρος, απολιτιστος με γενια...), και ενας 
πολιτισμενος (Ευρωπαιος λεει το τεστ). 
Στο αλλο ζουν αρκετοι ανθρωποι, μεταξυ αυτων και μια 
κοπελα που ειναι ερωτευμενη με τον Ευρωπαιο και εχει 
"σχεση" μαζι του.Θελει να παει στο απεναντι νησι 
προκειμενου να συναντησει τον αγαπημενο της.Ρωταει το 
μοναδικό βαρκάρη του νησιου, ποσα θελει να την παει 
απέναντι με τη βάρκα του. 
Ο βαρκάρης της απαντα οτι δε θελει λεφτα και οτι θα 
την παει στο νησι του καλου της, υπο τον ορο οτι θα 
ειναι γυμνη μεσα στη βαρκα. 
Η κοπελα σοκαρεται...δεν ξερει τι να κανει και παει να 
ζητησει τη βοήθεια του σοφου του νησιου. 
Αυτος αφου, την ακουσε με προσοχη, της απαντησε:"Να 
κανεις παιδι μου αυτο που σε προσταζει η καρδια 
σου..." 
Κι ετσι η κοπελα αποφασισε να παει γυμνη, προκειμενου 
να συναντησει τον αγαπημενο της. 
Πραγματι τυπικος ο βαρκάρης την πηγε.Στην προκυμαια 
ομως ηταν ο αγριος...ο οποιος μολις ειδε γυναικα και 
μαλιστα γυμνη...τη βίασε... 
Την στιγμη του βιασμού ερχεται ο Ευρωπαιος βλέπει το 
σκηνικο και εξαλλος λεει στην κοπελα να τα μαζεψει και 
να φυγει αμεσως!!!Δεν τη θελει πια...χωριζουν!!!!Και 
τη διωχνει.... 
Τελος ιστοριας.... 

Εσεις πρεπει να αξιολογησετε τα 5 προσωπα, απο τον 
καλυτερο στον χειροτερο, δηλαδη, στο νουμερο 1 αυτος 
που πιστευετε οτι ηταν ο καλυτερος, στο 2 ο αμεσως 
επομενος ... και στο 5 ο χειροτερος ολων... 

Σας θυμιζω τα προσωπα: 
αγριος, Ευρωπαιος, κοπελα, βαρκάρης,σοφος... 

Απαντηστε αμεσως και αυθορμητα.Μην αναλυσετε το πως 
και το γιατι... 


Τα αποτελέσματα θα σας τα δώσω στο τέλος. 

Για να σας δω.........

----------


## Ακροβατης

για μενα ολοι φταινε ,δεν μπορω να αξιογησω κανεναν ,ακομη και αν το εκανα για προσλψη δουλειας ..ολοι συνεβαλαν στο να γινει μια μαλακια.δεν εχω κατι να αλλο να πω..

----------


## streidi

Από τον πιο αθώο στον πιο ένοχο:
1.σοφός
2. κοπέλα
3. άγριος
4. βαρκάρης
5. Ευρωπαίος

Το εχω ξανακάνει στο παρελθόν και θυμάμαι ότι έπρεπε και να αιτιολογήσεις εδώ δε θες αιτιολόγηση;

----------


## DissolvedGirl

*Είστε σε μια έρημο.. Περιπλανιέστε αρκετές μέρες και βρίσκεται στην άμμο ένα ξίφος. Πως είναι?* Το ξίφος είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου, είναι Ανατολίτικης προέλευσης και δεν κολλάει στο περιβάλλον, αλλά είναι καλοφτιαγμένο και αιχμηρό οπότε το παίρνω μαζί μου μπας και αποκεφαλίσω κανέναν κροταλία.
*· Προχωράτε στην έρημο.. Βρίσκετε αυτή την φορά ένα ποτήρι. Τι έχει μέσα? τι το κάνετε? το παίρνετε μαζί σας?* Το ποτήρι είναι άδειο και μισοθαμμένο στο έδαφος, έχει μέσα έναν μικρούλη σκορπιό και πολλή άμμο. Το αδειάζω και το παίρνω μαζί μου μπας και βρω κανέναν βεδουίνο να μοιραστούμε κρασί με κανέλλα.
*· Συνεχίζετε το ταξίδι και βρίσκετε ένα κουτί. Περιγράψτε το.. Τι έχει μέσα ?* Το κουτί είναι πλαστικό και γεμάτο φρέον, έχοντας διατηρήσει μέσα κρύο ένα παγούρι νερό, ένα παγωτό γρανίτα πορτοκάλι και ένα iPod με GPS και φουλ μπαταρίες, καθώς και το τηλέφωνο για μια εταιρία ενοικιάσεως καμηλών, την οποία και ενημερώνω να στείλει μία δρομάδα να με πάρει.
*· Υστερα βλέπετε μπροστά σας σε μια σκάλα. Από τι υλικό είναι? Αν είχατε την δυνατότητα ανεβαίνοντας τα σκαλιά της να οδηγηθείτε κάπου που θα ήταν αυτό? Νοιώθετε ασφάλεια όταν ανεβαίνετε ή έχετε αμφιβολίες για την σιγουριά που σας προσφέρει?* Η σκάλα είναι κυλιόμενη διαστημική και είμαι σίγουρη ότι οδηγεί σε μια μαύρη τρύπα που θα με πάει σε άλλους γαλαξίες. Δεν είμαι και πολύ σίγουρη μεν ότι οι οικοδεσπότες θα είναι και πολύ φιλικοί απέναντί μου, αλλά την σημειώνω στο GPS για μελλοντικές εξερευνήσεις.
*· Έπειτα βρίσκετε ένα άλογο.. Πως είναι το άλογο? τι χρώμα? Τι συναίσθημα σας βγάζει? Το παίρνετε μαζί σας;* Το αλογο είναι ένα πράσινο φωσφοριζέ αλογάκι της θάλασσας και μου υπενθυμίζει ότι τα πάντα ήταν κάτω από την επιφάνεια κάτι εκατομμύρια χρόνια πριν. Φαίνεται να είναι παραδόξως ακόμα ζωντανό οπότε το βάζω μέσα στο ποτηράκι με λίγο νερό από το παγούρι.
*· Μετά από πολλή κούραση φτάνετε σε μια όαση. Πως είναι η όαση?τι κάνετε εκεί? Πίνετε νερό? Ξεκουράζεστε? Τι συναίσθημα νοιώθετε τώρα?* Η όαση είναι γεμάτη με κόσμο που έχει έρθει να με ψάξει, και γίνεται πάρτυ για την ασφαλή μου επιστροφή. Αφού κάνω ένα μπανάκι, τσιμπίσω κανένα πιτσουνάκι και βεβαιωθώ ότι το αλογάκι μου είναι ασφαλές, ρίχνω έναν ύπνο κάτω από μια φοινικιά με έναν μαυρούλη ευνούχο να μου κάνει αέρα με τα φτερά ενός παγωνιού... και όταν ξυπνήσω πατάω άλλον έναν χορό, και με το καλό πάω να ξαναβρώ τη διαστημική σκάλα!
*· Τέλος φτάνετε σε ένα τοίχο/φράχτη. Πως είναι ο τοίχος/φράχτης? Θα σκραφαλώσετε ή θα αναζητήσετε άλλη διέξοδο?* Ο φράχτης είναι χαμηλός και γυάλινος, και φυτρώνει ανάμεσα σε εμένα και τη διαστημική σκάλα! Έχει μια ταμπέλα που λέει "Προσοχή, Υπέροχα, Χνουδωτά, Κατάλευκα Λαγουδάκια! Προχωρήστε με δική σας ευθύνη" και έχει εγκλωβισμένο ένα σωρό κόσμο που χαϊδεύει λαγουδάκια και έχει ξεχάσει τελείως τη σκάλα... οπότε και εγώ μπαίνω μέσα, βουτάω ένα λαγούδι για να μου φύγει ο πειρασμός, βγαίνω ξανά έξω και φτάνω στη σκάλα, ανεβαίνοντάς την ενώ χαιδεύω το γούτσου λαγουδάκι, το οποίο σε περίπτωση επαφής 3ου τύπου, σίγουρα θα λυγίσει και τον πιο σκληρό εξωγήινο!

Αυτά! Τι κέρδισα;

----------


## carrie

Το θαυμασμο μας!! Δεν παιζεσαι!!!!! χοχοχοχ

----------


## Lacrymosa

Λοιπον βαζω κ ενα ακομη τεστακι κ βγαινω...



Ένα ψυχολογικό τεστ το οποίο είναι η αρχή ενός μακρύσκελους τέστ που έγινε στο πανεπιστήμιο του Καναδά απο ένα κορυφαίο καθηγητή-ερευνητή ψυχολογίας (M.G.fherner).Το τέστ αυτό (αν και δε φαινεται στο σημειο αυτο) εγινε με σκοπό να αποδείξει τον επηρεασμό της δόμησης του σώματος στον ψυχισμό..Με πιο απλα λόγια το πόσο επηρεάζει η εξωτερική εμφάνιση τού άλλου την ψυχολογική μας διάθεση όχι ερωτικά μα σε οποιαδήποτε κατάσταση...
Λοιπόν.......
Ξυπνάτε ξαφνικά σ'ενα πολύ σκοτείνο δωμάτιο......
Το δωμάτιο ειναι τέραστιο θα έλεγα καλύτερα σαν ένα μεγάλο σπίτι χωρίς μεσοτοιχίες...
Δέν ξερετε γιατί και πώς είστε εκει μέσα......Καταλαβαίνετε ότι
τα ρούχα που φόρατε δεν είναι δικά σας.......Είστε πάρα πολύ ιδρωμένοι παρ'ολο που το δωμάτιο ειναι κρύο και τα ρούχα που φοράτε ελαφριά.....Θέλετε να φωνάξετε μα φοβάστε να το κάνετε...νομίζετε πως κάποιος θα ακούσει οτι ξυπνήσατε και θα έρθει να σας κάνει κακό.....
Μένετε λοιπόν αγχωμένοι μέσα στην ένταση προσπαθώντας να εξηγήσετε κάτιμ έστω και το παραμικρό μα τίποτα δεν φτάνει τη λογική σας.....
Όπως είπα και πρίν το δωμάτιο είναι πάρα πολυ σκοτεινό...Όμως στο βάθος αρκετά μακρυά ένα μικρό φως απάλυνει το απόλυτο σκοτάδι απο τη χαραμάδα μιας πόρτας...
Θέλετε να πάτε εκεί,έστω για ένα δευτερόλεπτο...
Κάτι μέσα σας σας λέει για εκεί....κατι μέσα σας σας κάνει να ξεκίνησετε για εκείνο το φώς...Νίωθετε πως εκει μεσα κάθεται ένα και μόνο ένα άτομο το οποίο αγαπάτε και οτι αυτο το άτομο έχει έρθει εκεί για ένα και μόνο σκοπό...όχι για σας λυτρώσει μα για να σας πει μία και μόνο μία λέξη και μετά να χαθεί...Δε σας πειράζει όμως αυτό...εσείς απλά θέλετε να ακούσετε αυτή τη λέξη..αυτή η λέξη θα είναι η λυτρωσή σας....αυτη η λέξη θα σας διώξει κάθε φοβο......

...............Πόιο άτομο θα θέλατε να είναι αυτο?

...............Ποία λέξη θα θέλατε να ακούσετε απο το στόμα του?

................Τι ρόυχα φαντάζεστε οτι φοράτε?

.................Πώς φαντάζεστε το δωμάτιο?

.................έξω τι είναι μέρα ή νυχτα?

..................Γιατί βρισκεστέ εκεί?

----------


## DissolvedGirl

> *Πόιο άτομο θα θέλατε να είναι αυτο?* O εαυτός μου.
> 
> ...............*Ποία λέξη θα θέλατε να ακούσετε απο το στόμα του?* Ονειρεύεσαι.
> 
> ................*Τι ρόυχα φαντάζεστε οτι φοράτε?* Σατέν ροζ baby doll 
> 
> .................*Πώς φαντάζεστε το δωμάτιο?* Σουίτα ξενοδοχείου σπα
> 
> .................*έξω τι είναι μέρα ή νυχτα?* (Ξέρω; Δεν είναι πανσκότεινο το δωμάτιο χωρίς παράθυρα;) Χαραυγή
> ...


Αχ θενκ γιου κάρι... οι απαντήσεις όμως του τεστ που είναι; Ανάλυσέ με πλιζ :D

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

ΣΟΦΟΣ
ΚΟΠΕΛΑ
ΒΑΡΚΑΡΗΣ
ΑΓΡΙΟΣ
ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΟΣ

----------


## carrie

Οι απαντησεις στο ποστ #38!

----------


## carrie

α εννοεις στο τεστ της λακρυ? γκουγκλ ιτ, θα το βρεις!

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΑ.Α

> πω πω!!!! αυτό παρά ήταν κοπελιά!!
> 
> Μου θύμισες μια ταινία, (αληθινή ιστορία), που όσοι δεν σκοτώθηκαν από την πτώση αεροπλάνου, έτρωγαν τους σκοτωμένους για να επιζήσουν...μπρρρρρρ.....


ΠΩ!ΠΩ!ΤΗΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΔΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ!ΦΡΙΚΗ!

----------


## Karol

> έλεος κάρολ!!!! και γω σκεφτόμουν το καρπούζι...:ρρρρρ


x0ax0a0xa εγω δεν το ειχα βρει ποτε μου!!!!

----------


## Karol

> ο γιατρος ειναι ο μπαμπας του παιδιου αλλα το ξεχασε?


Ειναι η μανα του παιδιου, γι αυτο δεν μπορει να κανει την εγχειρηση!!! Ο πατερας ειναι σε κωμμα...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Να σας πω και του δικού μου την εξήγηση

Το πρώτο ζώο είναι πως φερόμαστε στους άλλους.
Το δευτερο τι θέλουμε να νομίζουν οι άλλοι για μας.
Το τρίτο ο πραγματικός εαυτός μας.

Θάλασσα είναι η ζωή και πως τη βλέπουμε..

Καφές είναι το σεξ 

Τοίχος είναι ο θάνατος.....:)

----------


## DissolvedGirl

Πω πω πολύ σασπένς με τα τεστάκια!

Με το ορίτζιναλ τεστ του ίνσεκτ, χαίρομαι να πω ότι η απάντησή μου ήταν παρόμοια με αυτή του σχιζοφρενούς μυαλού, αλλά όχι ίδια, οπότε υπάρχει ακόμα σωτηρία για εμένα :) Με το τεστ της Carrie βεβαιώθηκα ότι είμαι ένα πολύ περίεργο ον (ακούς εκεί λαχανί ιππόκαμπος, μα που τα σκέφτομαι αυτά μου λέτε;)... αλλά αυτό της Lacry είναι που με έστειλε! Τελικά πράγματι έχω θέματα εμπιστοσύνης... και πολύ σοβαρά απ΄ό,τι βλέπω :(

Είχα κάνει παλιά ένα τέλειο τεστ, μεγάλο και βαθύτατο, και μου άρεσε πολύ, ψάχνω να το βρω να σας τσεκάρω :)

----------


## carrie

> Να σας πω και του δικού μου την εξήγηση
> 
> Το πρώτο ζώο είναι πως φερόμαστε στους άλλους.
> Το δευτερο τι θέλουμε να νομίζουν οι άλλοι για μας.
> Το τρίτο ο πραγματικός εαυτός μας.
> 
> Θάλασσα είναι η ζωή και πως τη βλέπουμε..
> 
> Καφές είναι το σεξ 
> ...


Δηλαδη ειμαι παπια και δεν κανω σεξ και περιφρονω το θανατο??!! :p

----------


## carrot

> Με το ορίτζιναλ τεστ του ίνσεκτ, χαίρομαι να πω ότι η απάντησή μου ήταν παρόμοια με αυτή του σχιζοφρενούς μυαλού, αλλά όχι ίδια, οπότε υπάρχει ακόμα σωτηρία για εμένα :)


Όχι σχιζοφρενούς, αλλά ψυχοπαθούς! Αν διαβάσεις πιο κάτω γράφει πως οι περισσότεροι εγκληματίες απάντησαν σωστά (και αυτός που το σκέφτηκε όμως κάτι θα έχει). Αστείο είναι.

----------


## RainAndWind

Δε διαβάζω εξηγήσεις, κάνω τα στραβά μάτια,λολ
Θα τις δω μετά.

Το ξίφος είναι πολύτιμο (έχει ένα πετράδι ψιλοάκοπο, σχεδόν ακατέργαστο) αλλά το παίρνω όχι γι αυτό το λόγο, απλά μου αρέσει.
Το ποτήρι είναι άδειο και βρώμικο. Λαδίλες και τέτοια, με άμμο κολλημένη πάνω του, αράχνες, παλιό. Δεν το παίρνω.
Το κουτί έχει μέσα:
φτερά πουλιών, ένα χάρτη, ένα κουβάρι σπάγγο, μια καραμέλλα.Το παίρνω, γιατί όλα αυτά μου αρέσουν. Τον χάρτη δεν ξέρω να διαβάσω, αλλά δε βαριέσαι:P
Η σκάλα είναι γυάλινη. Σταθερή όμως και δε φοβάμαι μην πέσω. Ανεβαίνω, γιατί ψηλά είναι η φασολιά του παραμυθιού. Το άλογο είναι όμορφο, λευκό με χαίτη μακριά και σπαστή. Μου δίνει το αίσθημα της ελευθερίας και της ένωσης με τη φύση. Συνεχίζουμε μαζί. Στην όαση πίνω νερό αλλά δεν κάθομαι πολύ. Δεν είμαι κουρασμένη, έχω πολλή ενέργεια.
Ο τοίχος χαμηλός και πέτρινος, ως το γόνατό μου. Πηδάω από πάνω του καβάλα στο άλογό μου. Κάποιοι παραδίπλα με βλέπουν και μου προτείνουν να κάνω το ανάλογο σε νούμερο τσίρκου. (όχι, το παράκανα, λολ)

Τα ζώα τώρα, από Θεόφ. 
Φίδι. Ευέλικτο, αθόρυβο, νιώθει τη γη με το δέρμα του, θαυμάζω την κίνηση, τις μυστικές του ικανότητες, ανθεκτικό, γοητευτικό.
Μαύρος πάνθηρας. Γυαλιστερό τρίχωμα, καταπληκτικά ενορχηστρωμένη κίνηση, τέλειο βλέμμα, γρήγορος, σίγουρος, βουβή δύναμη, μεγαλειώδης ύπαρξη,
ένστικτα κυνηγού.
Σουρικάτα. Διασκεδαστική, αστεία, άγρυπνη σε ενδεχόμενο κίνδυνο, συνεργάσιμη, κοινωνική, φιλική, σπινθηροβόλα ματάκια, ορίτζιναλ.

----------


## RainAndWind

Συγγνώμη, μια ερώτηση μου επιτρέπετε?
Δηλαδή οι άλλοι με βλέπουν σαν φίδι, εγώ θεωρώ πως με βλέπουν σαν πάνθηρα αλλά είμαι meerkat?
Όσο να το πεις, μια απόσταση την αναγνωρίζω. ΛΟΛ

Δεν είπα για θάλασσα, καφέ και τέτοια.
Άντε.Θάλασσα μου αρέσει αλλά όχι στα θεοσκότεινα νερά, δεν θα βούταγα ποτέ πχ σε άγνωστα, πανύβαθα και που δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει από κάτω. Έχω δει αρκετές βλακείες τελικά με jaws.:P Δεν ψαρεύω, κάνω βαρκάδα, βουτιές, εξερευνήσεις κοντινές και όσο βλέπω κόσμο.
Καφές. Απαραίτητος, δε μπορώ να κάνω δίχως αυτόν. Το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο στο κόψιμο του τσιγάρου είναι το άρωμά του. Τέλειο.
Ο τοίχος είπα και πριν, πάντα είναι εμπόδιο αλλά όχι αξεπέραστο. Στο μέτρο μου.

----------


## RainAndWind

Στο τεστ που έβαλε η Λακρυμόζα.
Το άτομο αυτό είναι ο παππούς μου που έχει πεθάνει καιρό τώρα.
Οι λέξεις που μου λέει είναι "Μπορείς. Το ξέρω."
Φοράω κάτι σαν τούλι, ένα αραχνούφαντο κουκούλι μάλλον, με τέτοιο μοιάζει.
Το δωμάτιο είναι άδειο, γυμνό από έπιπλα και αντικείμενα άλλα. Το πάτωμα είναι ξύλινο, οι τοίχοι άγριοι στην αφή, ψηλοτάβανο.
Έξω είναι μέρα, λιακάδα. Με έχουν απαγάγει για λύτρα. Άμα δε τα δώσουν οι αρχιηλίθιοι θα τους τσακίσω,λολ.

----------


## carrie

ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΟ ΑΙΝΙΓΜΑ
Υποθέτουμε ότι γνωρίζετε μία έγκυο γυναίκα που έχει άλλα 8 παιδιά.

Τρία απ' αυτά είναι κουφά, δύο τυφλά και ένα πνευματικά καθυστερημένο.

Η ίδια γυναίκα έχει και σύφιλη.Θα τη συμβουλεύατε να προχωρήσει σε διακοπή της εγκυμοσύνης?

Ερώτημα δεύτερο:Είμαστε μπροστά στις κάλπες για να ψηφίσουμε για τον Πρόεδρο του ΚόσμουΗ ψήφος μας καθοριστικήΝα τα "προφίλ" των τριών κυρίων υποψηφίων:

Υποψήφιος Α: Διαφθείρει τους πολιτικούς και συμβουλεύεται αστρολόγους.Έχει δύο ερωμένες. Καπνίζει σαν τσιμινιέρα και πίνει 8 με 10 μαρτίνι τη μέρα

Υποψήφιος Β: Έχει απολυθεί δυο φορές, κοιμάται μέχρι το μεσημέρι, κάπνιζε τσιγαριλίκια οπίου ως φοιτητής και κατεβάζει ένα λίτρο ουίσκι κάθε βράδυ

Υποψήφιος Γ: Είναι παρασημοφορημένος ως ήρωας πολέμου. Είναι χορτοφάγος,περιστασιακά πίνει καμιά μπύρα και δεν είχε ποτέ εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις.Ποιος απ' τους τρεις θα επιλέγατε?

Το πήρα από: SUSPECT: ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΟ ΑΙΝΙΓΜΑ http://suspect-enjoys-the-silence.bl...#ixzz1MmuSDW1E
www.suspectblog.gr
Under Creative Commons License: Attribution

----------


## RainAndWind

Το πρώτο. Θα τη συμβούλευα όχι να διακόψει την εγκυμοσύνη, αλλά τη ζωή της. Η γυναίκα είναι βλαμμένη.λολ
Τέσπα, δε θα τη συμβούλευα τίποτε, να πάει στο γιατρό της, ΚΑΙ στον ψυχολόγο της.
Στο δεύτερο. Δεν ψηφίζω, δεν πιστεύω στις εκλογικές διαδικασίες και ότι καμιά ψήφος είναι καθοριστική.
Ο πρώτος είναι ο Μπερλουσκόνι. Ο δεύτερος θέλει αποτοξίνωση. Ο τρίτος είναι χειρότερος από τους προηγούμενους γιατί είναι και ήρωας πολέμου και υπόδειγμα αμερικάνικων στάνταρνς ηθικοφροσύνης.
Αλλά γενικά ο δεύτερος μου κάνει περισσότερο κλικ γιατί είναι ανθρωπινότερο ρεμάλι.

----------


## Ακροβατης

οχι δεν θα τη συμβουλευα να προχωρησει σε διακοπη κυησης,καθως δεν γνωριζω υπο ποιους παραγοντες γεννηθηκαν τα παιδια με αυτα τα προβληματα και το να εισαι κουφος ,τυφλος η πνευματικα καθυστερεστημενος δεν ειναι για τον καιαδα..οσον ασοφα τη συφιλη αν διαγνωστει εγκαιρα θεραπευεται οποτε καταλληλος θα ηταν ηταν ο γυναικολογος σε μια τετοια περιπτωση.

τα προφιλ των 3 κυριως υποψηφιων δεν μου κανουν ισως να υπηρχε και 4 και 5 ος οποτε εκει θα επελεγα..απο αυτους κανεναν

----------


## carrie

Ο Υποψήφιος Α είναι ο Φρακλίνος Ρούσβελτ

Ο Υποψήφιος Β είναι ο Γουίνστον Τσώρτσιλ

Ο Υποψήφιος Γ είναι ο Αδόλφος Χίτλερ . . .

Μάλλον πρέπει να προσέχουμε όταν ακούμε γι' ανθρώπους που ζουν πολύ υγιεινά και "σωστά", ε? Α, ναι! Και κάτι άλλο . ..

Αν απαντήσατε "Ναι" στην πρώτη ερώτηση, μόλις στερήσατε απ' τον κόσμο τον Μπετόβεν . . .

----------


## Gothly

εγω απαντησα να μη διακόψει την εγκυμοσύνη και ψηφισα τον Γ :ο (που τελικα ειναι ο Χίτλερ!) αλλα ήταν πιστός στη σχεση του, γι΄'αυτο τον ψηφισα :/

πολυ ενδιαφέρον ήταν και το τεστ με το σκωτεινό δωμάτιο που ξυπνάμε μονοι μας.απαντησα,
-ο συντροφός μου
-θα΄ρθω να σε σωσω
-κοντομανικες καλοκαιρινεσ πιτζάμες
-βρωμικο, παλιο, εγκαταλελειμενο, με μεγαλα παραθυρα κ χωρισ φως
-εξω εχει μερα
-οτι καποιος με απήγαγε.

κ βρηκα τις απαντήσεις κ έπεσε μεσα..

----------


## Θεοφανία

> Συγγνώμη, μια ερώτηση μου επιτρέπετε?
> Δηλαδή οι άλλοι με βλέπουν σαν φίδι, εγώ θεωρώ πως με βλέπουν σαν πάνθηρα αλλά είμαι meerkat?
> Όσο να το πεις, μια απόσταση την αναγνωρίζω. ΛΟΛ
> 
> Δεν είπα για θάλασσα, καφέ και τέτοια.
> Άντε.Θάλασσα μου αρέσει αλλά όχι στα θεοσκότεινα νερά, δεν θα βούταγα ποτέ πχ σε άγνωστα, πανύβαθα και που δεν ξέρω τι υπάρχει από κάτω. Έχω δει αρκετές βλακείες τελικά με jaws.:P Δεν ψαρεύω, κάνω βαρκάδα, βουτιές, εξερευνήσεις κοντινές και όσο βλέπω κόσμο.
> Καφές. Απαραίτητος, δε μπορώ να κάνω δίχως αυτόν. Το μεγαλύτερο εμπόδιο στο κόψιμο του τσιγάρου είναι το άρωμά του. Τέλειο.
> Ο τοίχος είπα και πριν, πάντα είναι εμπόδιο αλλά όχι αξεπέραστο. Στο μέτρο μου.



κοντά είσαι ρέιν.....ειδικά στο τρίτο...τα υπόλοιπα δύο μπορεί να είναι άμυνα...:)

----------


## RainAndWind

ε ναι, αλλά όταν έχεις άλλα τόσα παιδιά με τις δικές τους ξεχωριστές ανάγκες, που θα ήταν και πολύ μεγάλες για εκείνον ειδικά τον καιρό, δεν είναι τοσοδά απερίσκεπτο να φέρεις άλλο ένα στον κόσμο, όταν έχεις και συ τα δικά σου θέματα υγείας? Ο Μπετόβεν ε? Έκανε και άλλα παιδιά μετά απ'αυτό άραγε? σου έχουν πει για το ρεξόνα προφυλακτικό από δέρμα προβάτου? ίου

Θεοφανία, έχω κάνει τόσα τεστ από χτες, που άμυνα επίθεση κέντρο όλα ίδια έχουν γίνει,λολ

----------


## Ακροβατης

μην κανετε αλλα τεστ αρχιζουμε και παραγνωριζoμαστε εδω μεσα:P:P:P

----------


## Gothly

> Πέστε τρία ζώα που σας αρέσουν και ποια είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά που αγαπάτε πάνω τους.
> 
> Πχ,
> 
> 1) Σκύλος, (γιατί είναι συντρφικός, πιστός...κλ κλπ)
> 
> Μετά
> 
> Τι σχέση έχετε με τη θάλασσα?
> ...


εγω που δε πινω καφε! τι δε μου αρεσει το σεξ? μαλλον ειναι μονο για αυτους που πινουν ε..

----------


## Remedy

> ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΟ ΑΙΝΙΓΜΑ
> Υποθέτουμε ότι γνωρίζετε μία έγκυο γυναίκα που έχει άλλα 8 παιδιά.
> 
> Τρία απ' αυτά είναι κουφά, δύο τυφλά και ένα πνευματικά καθυστερημένο.
> 
> Η ίδια γυναίκα έχει και σύφιλη.Θα τη συμβουλεύατε να προχωρήσει σε διακοπή της εγκυμοσύνης?
> 
> Ερώτημα δεύτερο:Είμαστε μπροστά στις κάλπες για να ψηφίσουμε για τον Πρόεδρο του ΚόσμουΗ ψήφος μας καθοριστικήΝα τα "προφίλ" των τριών κυρίων υποψηφίων:
> 
> ...


Α)
δεν μας ειπες σε ποιον μηνα ειναι η εγγυμοσυνη.
αν εμεινε μολις εγγυος, θα την συμβουλευα να κανει εκτρωση, μαζι με στειρωση.
αν ειναι απο 3ο μεχρι εκτο μηνα, θα την συμβουλευα να κανει οτι εξετασεις υπαρχουν για να δει την κατασταση του παιδιου κι αν θεωρηθει οτι θα ειναι υγιες το παιδι, να γεννησει και να το δωσει μαζι με τα υπολοιπα για ιοθεσια, καθως με τετοια ανευθυνοτητα δεν θα ειναι καλο να τα μεγαλωσει.

επισης θα συμβουλευα να χωρισει απο τον αδερφο της και να βρει κανεναν αλλο συντροφο, αφου θεραπευτει απο την συφιλη....

Β)
θα επελεγα τον τριτο.

----------


## Remedy

> Ο Υποψήφιος Α είναι ο Φρακλίνος Ρούσβελτ
> 
> Ο Υποψήφιος Β είναι ο Γουίνστον Τσώρτσιλ
> 
> Ο Υποψήφιος Γ είναι ο Αδόλφος Χίτλερ . . .
> 
> Μάλλον πρέπει να προσέχουμε όταν ακούμε γι' ανθρώπους που ζουν πολύ υγιεινά και "σωστά", ε? Α, ναι! Και κάτι άλλο . ..
> 
> Αν απαντήσατε "Ναι" στην πρώτη ερώτηση, μόλις στερήσατε απ' τον κόσμο τον Μπετόβεν . . .


παραπλανητικα τα ερωτηματα κοπελια.
για τον χιτλερ αποκλειεται να ξεραμε μονο τις διατροφικες του συνηθειες. ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ μια προγραμματικη δηλωση θα την εκανε , σαν εκεινες τις ωραιες που συνηθιζε να κανει στον καιρο του και θα βλεπαμε τι κουμασι ειναι....

οσο για το πρωτο ερωτημα, οκ, οσοι προτειναν εκτρωση, στερησαν τον κοσμο απο τον μπετοβεν.
τον μπετοβεν, τον ρωτησε κανεις αν ηθελε που γεννηθηκε σε μια τετοια οικογενεια και με τετοια προβληματα?

----------


## carrie

Καλα καλα, συγνωμη, δεν το εφτιαξα εγω το τεστ, σορρυ που το βρηκα ενδιαφερον. Εχω μαζεψει τρια καφασια ντοματες απο προχτες.

----------


## carrie

Κι αυτο το τεστ ειναι περιεργο, για καντε και πειτε τι σας βγαινει, ειναι λιγο σουρεαλ και δεν ξερω ποσο "επιστημονικο" ειναι! :P

http://www.hypnoid.com/psytest2.html

----------


## Remedy

> Καλα καλα, συγνωμη, δεν το εφτιαξα εγω το τεστ, σορρυ που το βρηκα ενδιαφερον. Εχω μαζεψει τρια καφασια ντοματες απο προχτες.


για να μας τις πεταξεις?
τι σχεση εχουν οι ντοματες τωρα??????

----------


## Gothly

> Κι αυτο το τεστ ειναι περιεργο, για καντε και πειτε τι σας βγαινει, ειναι λιγο σουρεαλ και δεν ξερω ποσο "επιστημονικο" ειναι! :P
> 
> http://www.hypnoid.com/psytest2.html


 πολυ ωραιο carrie, μου αρεσε , δε ξερω γιατι :/ 
είχε ολο σχήματα κ δε χρειαζόταν να σκεφτω.

το αποτελεσμα ήταν αυτό.
Thoughtful to the extreme, you are often obsessed with perfection and the rules governing your own personal interests. Your world is black and white. You love to work within a logical system, such as language, computer programming, or mathematics. Manipulating a system that can be completely understood is a distinct pleasure to you, because of your confidence in the underlying veracity of your belief system. Because of your appreciation for logic and order, those who speak or think in a sloppy manner are apt to generate more than their share of wrath. Although very amiable, you are not drawn to friendships out of a sense of personal need. You are just as happy by yourself with a good book or puzzle. Because you are so involved with thought, you will on occasion have difficulty dealing with the day-to-day problems of a normal life. Taking out the trash, doing the dishes, these are often left until the last possible moment, if at all.

βασικα τωρα θα το μεταφρασω κ εγω, απλα επικολληση το εκανα!

----------


## carrie

oχι, αυτες που μαζεψα απο εδω ειναι, θα παω το Σαββατο στη λαικη να ξεπουλησω!

----------


## Ακροβατης

εγω απλα σκεφτομαι το χιτλερ,την ευγονικη,την αρεια φιλη σε σχεση με το πρωτο ερωτημα για την εγκυο γυναικα..και ο χιτλερ ηθελε την εξοντωση ολων των κατωτερων στρωματων.μου εκανε εντυπωση το τεστ καρι..

----------


## empar

Though quiet on the outside, you are often the hidden hero; someone who rushes in when needed and then after the emergency is over fades back into the woodwork. Because of this sense of duty and honor, you can also on occasion be rigid in your viewpoint and unyielding in the face of other ways of thinking. Usually cynical and rarely trusting of others, you maintain a small set of intimate friends. These bonds are stronger than most. You are always grounded in the present moment. Your close bonds can also lead to clique-ishness and a tendency to gossip about those who are deemed less worthy. You are an integrative thinker, collecting data from a wide range of sources and applying it to your worldview. You can become overly task-oriented. In stressful situations you often withdraw from the world to seek peace in contemplation. You often seem cold and withdrawn. Often you will withdraw rather than verbalize your discontent.

χμ χμ χμ... λες;;;;

----------


## Ακροβατης

> ΑΝΑΠΑΝΤΕΧΟ ΑΙΝΙΓΜΑ
> Υποθέτουμε ότι γνωρίζετε μία έγκυο γυναίκα που έχει άλλα 8 παιδιά.
> 
> Τρία απ' αυτά είναι κουφά, δύο τυφλά και ένα πνευματικά καθυστερημένο.
> 
> Η ίδια γυναίκα έχει και σύφιλη.Θα τη συμβουλεύατε να προχωρήσει σε διακοπή της εγκυμοσύνης?
> 
> Ερώτημα δεύτερο:Είμαστε μπροστά στις κάλπες για να ψηφίσουμε για τον Πρόεδρο του ΚόσμουΗ ψήφος μας καθοριστικήΝα τα "προφίλ" των τριών κυρίων υποψηφίων:
> 
> ...



δεν συμφωνω με την προφανη απαντηση του τεστ.η γυναικα εχει αλλα 8 παιδια ,αν τα 3ειναι τυφλα τα 2 κουφα και το ενα πνευματικα καθυστερημενο συν ενα που ειναι εγκυος μας κανουν 7 παιδια.το 8 γιατι δεν αναφερεται?μπορει να ειναι ενα απο τους 3 υποψηφιους προεδρους..πολυ το σκαλισα αλλα με εβαλε σε σκεψεις

----------

